# Towing help



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

I am currently towing our boat with a Chevy Silverado 1500 with a 5.3 L V8, it is running around 3500 rpms to do 60 mph. The boat/motor/trailer/gear/gas in boat; weighs around 6500 lbs all together. My truck seems to be squatting more than it should and doesn't have enough power to pull the boat/get it out of the ramp. Stopping has been fine so far due too having over sized brakes on the trailer. 

I am considering moving to a 3/4 ton but was curious as to gas or diesel and why? 

Also is it worth it to move up to a 3/4 ton? (I tow about one a week and occasionally tow farm/ranch equipment during the week)

If I was to stick with a 1/2 ton what upgrades should I do to it? ie: air intake, air bags, etc

Thanks for the help


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

You will love a 3/4 ton diesel. You wont even feel that boat. Moved up to a f250 from a f150 the more i towed and hauled. Couldnt be happier. Once a week is often enough imo to move up in truck.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I towed a 25' Whaler Outrage that is about the same weight you are towing with a Chebbby 1500 regular cab short bed that was powered with a 350. It was okay except for gas mileage. My main concern was the transmission holding up even though I installed a transmission cooler on the truck. When I moved up to a F250 extended cab long bed that was powered with a Powerstroke...WOW what a difference!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

You may look into the new F-150 with the 3.5 Ecoboost also. It tows our 24' Haynie HO & our 16' lowboy like their not even back there, with my 2016 F-150 3.5 Ecoboost. I've towed the 16' trailer from Floresville to Rockport 130miles and set the cruise control on 75mph and it doesn't downshift or gear hunt at all. I haven't pulled a heavy load with it, only around 3000-4000 lbs so far. Mine has the max trailer tow package with the extra GVWR, auxiliary oil cooler & 3.55 rear axel. Nothing wrong with a diesel though.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

For many years I towed my boat with a 94 1500 chevy that had a 305; it pulled and braked fine but hated the gas mileage while towing at high speed. I purchased an 05 duramax and never regretted the purchase. I put a lot of miles on my vehicles and the duramax was a right choice for for me; it's been my daily driver. You have a tuff decision, I personally do not like the new diesels with all the emissions. I've been eyeballing the Tundras and Chevy 6.2 gas engines but I'm waiting for my lotto ticket to hit.


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm going to go look at some 3/4 tons tomorrow and the 1/2 tons with the large engine. I am a little worried about the transmission in the 1/2 holding up under that much stress for extended periods of time.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Any make 3/4 ton will get the job done, and yes any of the new diesels will pull it without breaking a sweat. I'm guessing you have an older Chevy, the new 1/2 ton 5.3's have a lot more guts than the pre 2014's.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

If you get serious about moving up from a 1500 just go on around the 2500 and get a 1 ton single rear wheel. It's less than $1,000 difference. Of the 3 makes, Ford has the least payload and GVW. 
My 2013 F350 4x4 SRW diesel had 3200 payload, similar Chevy about 3750. My Ram 3500 CC LB Cummins 4x4 has 4100#. 
You can probably rig a riding lawn mower to tow it, but it ain't right.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

^^^...that is what I wound up with...the F250 Stroke 2wd extra cab was too small with the growing family. So I sold it and got an F350 Stroke 4wd srw crew cab. The 4x4...well the low gear anyway...really helps at the ramps.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SSST said:


> I'm guessing you have an older Chevy, the new 1/2 ton 5.3's have a lot more guts than the pre 2014's.


This. Wife has a 15' half ton Burban with the 5.3 and it'll pull our 25'er like nothing. Feels no different than my one ton but then again it's only about 4K lbs. I'll cruise control it the 300 miles at 75mph to Port Is tomorrow and it'll see 11-12mpg. As good as my 6.7 with that small load.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Your gut is right. Get a 3/4 ton diesel if you can afford it. You will never look back and say I wish I wouldn't have done that (unless you buy a dodge).


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Brute said:


> Your gut is right. Get a 3/4 ton diesel if you can afford it. You will never look back and say I wish I wouldn't have done that (unless you buy a dodge).


Whats wrong with a new dodge? I have a 13 Mega Larime 4x4 and it has been a good truck.

I did have a 5.3 Chevy 4 door z71 and towed my 22ft blue wave pure bay. It was a pig. Then went to the ecoboost and it towed my boat great. At 7k loaded it did its job. Then fuel milage took a **** but it was a good truck for sure. FORD could not get my issues worked out and i traded it in. My uncle is a director for a ford store and had a dodge on his used car lot. Its been a great truck. Towing is night and day 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton


----------



## Saylin (Jun 30, 2016)

I own a 2009 Chevy 2500 with the duramax. 

The boat I tow is 4k for hull, 200 yam outboard, 75 gallons of fuel, 10 gallons of water + odds and ends. I would say with the trailer weight is around 7500 pounds and my truck pulls it easily. 

HOWEVER.....

Owning a diesel can be extremely expensive. Not only does regular maintence get more expensive but if something breaks it is far more expensive to replace. Repairs (when done at a shop) will average in the thousands instead of hundreds. There are also a TON of parts not found on gas trucks that can fail on your diesel, EGR coolers, Turbos, lift pumps, injection pumps, etc. Don't get me wrong, I love my diesel but it is expensive. 

Personally for most people I would recommend purchasing a 3/4 Ton Gas truck. The biggest benefit to the diesel is not the power, it is the mileage that you get and it takes a LOT of miles to offset the purchase price and maintence of the diesel. 

If you can swing it a 2012 + Ram 2500 with the 5.7 hemi would be a dam good choice. Where people are so in love with the diesels the 3/4 ton gas trucks used seem to be unusually cheap. 

The truth is, at the weight you are looking at a gas truck will pull just as well as a diesel, only you will probably get 8-10 mpg doing it instead of 11-13. 

While my truck was in the shop they lent me a 2015 chevy 1500 with the v6 in it. Well the towing capacity was 8k so I figured I would let the little v6 try and haul my boat. Dam thing actually did pretty well. It was slow getting up to speed and only got 5-6 mpg but it hauled it up to interstate speeds just fine. When it came time to pull it up the ramp it didn't spin a tire or struggle at all. 

Any dealer with a **** will let you take a truck you are serious about for a weekend to see if it will actually meet your needs. So before you decide you need to have a diesel go drive a gas truck and put your boat behind it and see how it does.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

go get you a 3/4 or 1 ton diesel.....you won't regret it


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

I test drove a chevy 2500 hd with a gas, I even hooked it up to the boat and towed it around. It did good but was worse than I expected. I am test driving a Ram 2500 with the 6.4 hemi tomorrow.

Thanks for all the input. I'd like a diesel but don't think I can justify the price and price for maintenance.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

FishinKidSteven said:


> I am currently towing our boat with a Chevy Silverado 1500 with a 5.3 L V8, it is running around 3500 rpms to do 60 mph. The boat/motor/trailer/gear/gas in boat; weighs around 6500 lbs all together. My truck seems to be squatting more than it should and doesn't have enough power to pull the boat/get it out of the ramp. Stopping has been fine so far due too having over sized brakes on the trailer.
> 
> I am considering moving to a 3/4 ton but was curious as to gas or diesel and why?
> 
> ...


I tow a 14,000 goose neck with an F250 with a 6.2L gas. It tows it fine. I set the cruise control at the speed limit. I had the diesels, F250, F350 and F450. Personally I can not justify spending $8000 (about the same for a duramax diesel) for the diesel option, DEF and increased maint. cost. The only reason I would buy a diesel is if I was towing a load almost daily and I really needed the extra towing capacity. Most of the time you need a CDL to actually use all of the towing capacity a diesel offers.

The GM site shows that your 5.3L 1/2 (crew cab? 4wd?) has an available towing capacity between 6,600 lbs (3.08 axle) and 8,600 lbs (3.42 axle). So it seems you are pushing your limits especially if you have the 3.08 axle. Max torque of the 5.3L is at 4100 RPM and HP is at 5600 RPM. So seeing it run at 3500 RPM towing near it's max load makes sense.

If you have the 3.08 axle you could change to the 3.42 and notice improved towing. Or if you get a new truck I would get the 6.2L with maybe the 3.23 axle for that load. This is all in the half ton models. Add the towing package.

http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado-1500-pickup-truck/specs/trims.html

Diesels are nice, cool, pull like nothing else but do you really need one? Its up to you. My personal opinion is the gas will do just fine but spec it out correctly. And if you have the 3.08 axle I would change to the 3.42, add some helper springs and you would really save some money compared to buying new.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Saylin (Jun 30, 2016)

I would say you hit the nail on the head @GoneSouth.

I have seriously thought about selling my diesel to get back into a gas truck. I love the power, but the fear of a 5k repair popping up is a bit much.

If I hadn't got a steal on mine to begin with I would have probably never purchased it.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Just to add, I am not knocking the 3/4 ton. My comments are more about the engine. I get tired of riding in my F250 with a 10,000 GVW when it is empty. I did ride in a 3/4 ton dodge and and thought it was better. (don't tell anyone I said that). My point it if you decide on the 3/4 ton remember you have to live with it for the 80% of the time you are not towing. But if you need it, get it.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Saylin said:


> If you can swing it a 2012 + Ram 2500 with the 5.7 hemi would be a dam good choice. Where people are so in love with the diesels the 3/4 ton gas trucks *used seem to be unusually cheap.*


That's something to keep in mind if buying new. $8K is a lot up front to pay extra for a diesel, but you do get a chunk of that back at resale.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

house wolf said:


> That's something to keep in mind if buying new. $8K is a lot up front to pay extra for a diesel, but you do get a chunk of that back at resale.


Very true, I would say they end up making up that 8k difference when it comes trade in time, easily. Just gotta bite the bullet at the start, lol. I pull about a 5k setup to the coast from Shiner at least twice a month with a 2014 Chevy 1/2 ton. I average probably 11 mpg, with the wind 13, against it 9, still day about 11. I run over 70 on the highway towing, keep it in 5th gear at about 2200 rpms and it pulls great. The 2013 I had on the same trips would be down around 6mpg pulling the boat, and against the wind it would be in 4th of 6th gear most of the time, turning 3k rpms. But man, I sure would love a new Dirty Max.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ lol. I was wrong on my 11-12 coming down 37 and 77 south to Port Is. Big wind Tuesday straight into it and got just 8-9 ish. Different t top as well than last year when we came down in August in the wife's car if that even made any additional difference. No wind.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

If i were staying with gas id keep the 1/4 ton and tune the engine and suspension ($3-5k). I think the trans can handle those loads. A 6.2 or 5.7 isnt a huge upgrade over a 5.3 and plus youre adding weight with a heavier truck.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

*1/2 ton.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Any of the new half tons with bigger motors will tow that weight pretty easily. I have a F150 Ecoboost with 3.35 rear and the towing package. I tow 6500 lbs pretty regularly and it is no issues at all. Just lock out 6th gear on the highway and set the cruise on 70. It won't gear hunt on hills and will get 9-11 mpg depending on wind and terrain.

I'm sure the chevy and dodge offerings will give similar results. I've owned F250's and F350's. They are beasts, but a PITA as for everyday use. There are places they won't go (like my garage). The new half tons are a really good balance of everyday comfort and hauling capability.

Just my .02.


----------

